# Dental on NHS



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Feeling lucky to get signed on at our local dentist(attched to the GP surgery)6 monthsago. One week prior to Peterborough (to which we couldn't go due to family illness)I had a swollen gum and I was given 9 amicillan tabs for 3 days - I returned yesterday as it flared up again and got the same subscription and notice that I needed a route filling but this cannot be done until 8 July! Dentist is on holiday. I did not think to ask "If I go private?" but if this proves the case,as the tabs will have to be repeated and I have plans to go away in the M/H, where is our NHS that the politicians have been making a big song and dancce about in the campaigns. :? Anyone know my rights as far as treatment goes?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Supposedly "free at the point of use" unless of course it's your Eyes, Ears, Teeth or Feet for some reason.

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/zone.aspx?zonename=UrgentCare_Zone


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Exactly right, A while ago getting on a NHS dental list was almost impossible. Now it is possible we get a service when it suits them and not when we need it, good job the A&E is not making people wait 8 weeks 8O


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, dentists can make more money by signing us up for "care plans" and charging private fee's than they can from the NHS

So not sure who's to blame really the NHS or the greedy salesmen (oops I meant dentists)

The current trend around my town is to start up a surgery (with mostly Eastern European dentists) providing NHS care. Once you get established with a cpl of thousand patients, withdraw from NHS and go private (less work, more cash)

We are on our 3rd dentist in as many years


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*dental on NHS*

After another 3 days of antibiotics, with no avail my husband has booked me in for private treatment. Saturday next -treatment with temp filling and 1 Jly permanent. This will add 5 times to the cost of nhs. But will give e piece of mind that when we are away to N Wales to 'C' meet it will not flare up. I also got 5 days antibiotics and double the dose to see me through the week. Thats the diference between nhs and private.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: dental on NHS*



ambegayo said:


> After another 3 days of antibiotics, with no avail my husband has booked me in for private treatment. Saturday next -treatment with temp filling and 1 Jly permanent. This will add 5 times to the cost of nhs. But will give e piece of mind that when we are away to N Wales to 'C' meet it will not flare up. I also got 5 days antibiotics and double the dose to see me through the week. Thats the diference between nhs and private.


It is totally unacceptable to be dishing out antibiotics instead of doing the job that is required. Excessive use of antibiotics can produce a resistence to them so that if a time comes when their use could be a matter of life or death, they will no longer be effective.


----------

